# Microclimate ministat 100 problem



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all!

I've never had any problems with my Ministat in the past.
I recently upgraded my viv, so had everything unplugged. I plugged it all in and set the temps etc.

I've come home from work to find that the mat is freezing cold, and the stat light is not on. Any ideas?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Checked the fuses? What happens if you turn the stat dial right up? After checking the fuses try plugging the mat directly into a power socket and see if it works, if it does that would point to a stat fault, if it doesn't then the mat is faulty.


----------

